# Is Music Important?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

And does it have a point?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's most important and you can't ask if it has a point because it is above this question; the pure point of everything is music - if something serves the music it has a point, if it doesn't then it has no point. Music doesn't serve music, it is music so it can't have a point, it can (and is) a point, just like a point on circumference doesn't belong to a interior circle, it makes the circle.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It's important because it does have such a powerful cause, not only to document the trends in history, but also to express the pinnacle of human expression and to further our understanding of the human condition. 

Humans are by nature, creative beings. If we had no music we would loose part of the essence of what it means to be human. Every individual culture has some form of music. Yes it's important!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

It's important to me. But if I were starving and being baked to death in a desert somewhere while fighting off hoards of murderous axe wielding barbarians, I daresay The Well Tempered Klavier wouldn't be uppermost in my thoughts.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Petwhac said:


> But if I were starving and being baked to death in a desert somewhere while fighting off hoards of murderous axe wielding barbarians, I daresay The Well Tempered Klavier wouldn't be uppermost in my thoughts.


Why? You would fight to save your life. It would be basic thought. But why would you want to defend yourself from barbarians and survive? To experience living longer, to enjoy good things about your existence - music, for example. If you would realize that you wouldn't think of anything else, you would cut off barbarian heads humming themes from WTK.

The question is quite difficult to understand; what it means to be important, to have a point? Important to what - to individual person? To the humanity? To the universe?

Music is art, art is creating beauty, experiencing beauty (in many ways and forms) is highest of human desires, so from the wide point of view music is fundamental thing with unquestionable importance.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure if you mean important in general or important to me/you. I will respond to the latter. Music touches me on emotional level but I cannot explain why it does. 

I would survive without it of course but my quality of life would be infinitely worse . So yes it's important, for me, anyway.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Every culture that I am aware of has developed its own musical tradition. To me this means that there is something basic about music to the human condition.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with all said so far.

"The aim and final end of all music should be none other than the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul." - J.S. Bach

So there you go.

And in my humble opinion, I value music more than food.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

That might be an interesting thread, not only because several comments might arouse a few giggles here and there, but for the pure reason it's philosophically propitious.

My (religious) perspective, in short: Music is very important, might induce the greatest purpose/perfection, but quite pointless per se.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And in my humble opinion, I value music more than food.


Ditto. And in some instances, literally!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Scientists studying early hominids think that music, or melodic crooning at least, by the mother allowed her to put her child down for brief periods in order to work with both hands and to better provide for her children and community. Thus a form of music may have developed simultaeneously with language. This also goes a long way toward explaining why language is almost melodic. It even implies that music's point is species survival.

Or if you don't beleive in early hominids, then "Make a joyful noise unto the Lord." 

Or if you are comfortable with both views as I am, then you must have twice as much music in your life.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

My dad had spend 80 years without care to music. He can't sing or even whistle a tune and live happily.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I agree with all said so far.
> 
> "The aim and final end of all music should be none other than the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul." - J.S. Bach


JSB got that wrong he did not give it any thought



> I value music more than food.


You can live without music but not food.

IMHO of course


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Anthropologists now think music came before structured languages as a means of communication. I would say, on a whole, it is extremely important. It may not be important for many on an individual basis but we definitely need it in society. We have good reasons for it and we see abused reasons for it. Music will be around as long as humans have ears and care to communicate.

The Voyager Golden Record has Bach's second _Brandenburg _. We even want to tell those who might happen to pick up Voyager that music is important to human kind.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And in my humble opinion, I value music more than food.


Oh really? Does that mean you are willing to forgo spending money on food to acquire music instead? Let's see how long you can live that way, and go on listening to music, too.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

"Value," is not that same thing as "do without." 

I've had to conserve on my grocery spending because of certain spending habits... I'd forgo a nice steak and buy a cheap pasta dish instead if it means having more funds to purchase a disc of Bach-- and I have, many times.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Earthling said:


> "Value," is not that same thing as "do without."
> 
> I've had to conserve on my grocery spending because of certain spending habits... I'd forgo a nice steak and buy a cheap pasta dish instead if it means having more funds to purchase a disc of Bach-- and I have, many times.


Yes, I know that; it is not necessarily the same thing, but it can be. I am trying to ascertain how much value Huilunsoittaja places. Extreme value could be to go without necessities like food. Moderate value might be such as your example, substitution by buying lesser expensive items to acquire something else you place more value on, from money saved.

Actually, thinking about your real life example, it can be quite interesting to ask how often folks here have done that. Skip a meal altogether or buy a cheap meal, to buy a Bach CD instead. I haven't done that for a long while.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

Food is music too, when allowed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with most that has been said here.

I'd also like to add that music is something that can unite humanity in periods of deep crisis or conflict. Just look at Daniel Barenboim's _East-West Divan Orchestra _- made up from both Israeli & Palestinian musicians. Things like this show that whatever our differences, politically, ethnically or in terms of religion, we can be united by the hidden forces of music. In the same region, during the Israel-Arab conflict in the late 1960's, the conductor Zubin Mehta travelled on a plane loaded with ammunition to conduct a concert of the Israeli Philharmonic, literally in a war zone. In cases like that, in dedicating his/her life to art, a musician may risk their life. It brings to mind the French C19th painter Eugene Delacroix's quote (I'm paraphrasing) that "everyday, an artist risks his life."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Actually, thinking about your real life example, it can be quite interesting to ask how often folks here have done that. Skip a meal altogether or buy a cheap meal, to buy a Bach CD instead. I haven't done that for a long while.


I don't think I'd actually skip a meal but I do economise to indulge my passion. Taking sandwiches for work instead of buying lunch, egg & chips,beans on toast sometimes for my tea, putting on another layer instead of turning up the heating.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

151 said:


> Food is music too, when allowed.


Well, according to John Cage, everything is possible.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Petwhac said:


> It's important to me. But if I were starving and being baked to death in a desert somewhere while fighting off hoards of murderous axe wielding barbarians, I daresay The Well Tempered Klavier wouldn't be uppermost in my thoughts.


No, but I might be singing some fight song or battle hymn! What a perfect opportunitiy to bellow a song to Tempus!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

dmg said:


> No, but I might be singing some fight song or battle hymn! What a perfect opportunitiy to bellow a song to Tempus!


More likely grunting and screaming "aaargh" - mmm, would that be
better in G or C sharp?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

As Nietzsche said, " Life without music would be a mistake". Music isn't necessary for survival, 
but it certainly makes life more interesting and enjoyable. Life shouldn't be just a daily grind to earn a living.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sheesh! Taking me so seriously. Hahaha!

By "value," I meant "value," not "I completely reject the other." Of course I would physically die without food.

But I love music _more _than food. It satisfies my soul more. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Anthropologists now think music came before structured languages as a means of communication.


That is interesting HC could you give a link


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Life is pointless, you should just do what makes you happy. Music makes me happy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Nix said:


> Life is pointless, you should just do what makes you happy. Music makes me happy.


What!! even Requiems?


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sheesh! Taking me so seriously. Hahaha!
> 
> By "value," I meant "value," not "I completely reject the other." Of course I would physically die without food.
> 
> But I love music _more _than food. It satisfies my soul more. What's wrong with that?


Now you summarized what I was planning to say.


----------



## Camilla (Apr 7, 2010)

My life would be completely different without music. If I go for a while without listening to music, then I am singing to myself, or have a piece playing in my head.

For me, it goes with every stage of my life - when I am happy, sad, lonely or exciting, there is always a piece of music that fits nicely. I can't think of anything else that has that same effect on me. Food doesn't, alcohol doesn't.

Music is incredibly important to me, and yes I would survive without, but I wouldn't want to. How mundane would life be without a song!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Andante said:


> What!! even Requiems?


Well it makes me happy that such brilliant music can be written.


----------



## srs (Jun 26, 2010)

While food keeps one alive, sometimes a person needs music to feel alive, and so to feel like eating. The audible energy patterns of music have an effect on the body, as they are measurable and physical.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

srs said:


> While food keeps one alive, sometimes a person needs music to feel alive, and so to feel like eating. The audible energy patterns of music have an effect on the body, as they are measurable and physical.


That would apply to any form of sound and is basic physics


----------



## srs (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, music can operate within the parameters of physics and so is part of our physical reality, yet its effect on people is not entirely measurable, as its effect transcends physical reality. 
I knew a lady who, as she was fading on her deathbed and lingering in-between the physical and non-physical, heard indescribable music that she alone heard. It shifted her focus, lifted her countenance, and made her very happy.


----------

